# California Missouri Turkey-Ham festival and tractor show Sept 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The whole town has a turkey and ham festival with many family oriented activities, including an antique tractor show, car show, parade and the world's largest turkey sub sandwich. Looks like there is LOTS to do and see!

Here is a link:

http://www.calmo.com/HamTurkeyFestival.asp


----------

